# Exotic lizards



## Moclobe (Jun 8, 2005)

Here are a couple of pics for the exotic fanboys
The one on the finger is from Auckland Zoo and the other is from Taronga

Any guesses to which species?


? ARAZPA 2003


----------



## SLACkra (Jun 8, 2005)

definatly a species of chameleon. i believe the one sitting on your finger is the smallest species of chameleon which is found in madagascare.

great little reptiles i wish i could get myself a chameleon over here. pitty there are no australian native chameleons to my knowledge.

andrew


----------



## basketcase (Jun 8, 2005)

top is a pyreiras (sp?) pygmy

bottom is a jackson's

slackra, there's a chameleon lizard and a chameleon gecko both native and very cool little critters. taronga has a chameleon lizard on exhibit atm


----------



## Moclobe (Jun 8, 2005)

Basketcase is right the bottom one is a Jackson's Chameleon.

Keep trying for the little one.


----------



## Retic (Jun 8, 2005)

Top one could be a baby Veiled or Panther Chameleon ?
I used to have a Jacksons Chameleon many moons ago (in the UK), they are a fantastic little lizard.


----------



## Hickson (Jun 8, 2005)

Is the top one a Jackson's too?



Hix


----------



## Moclobe (Jun 8, 2005)

Hix wins the jellybean


----------



## SLACkra (Jun 8, 2005)

> slackra, there's a chameleon lizard and a chameleon gecko both native and very cool little critters.



not as interesting as a standard chameleon. i miss me old female veiled. have to say if i could only have 1 exotic it would be a chameleon.

andrew


----------



## Hickson (Jun 8, 2005)

Moclobe said:


> Hix wins the jellybean



Woohoo! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Hix


----------



## lutzd (Jun 8, 2005)

And from the prize committee:


----------



## Hickson (Jun 8, 2005)

Geez dave - I dunno what to say!!!!!

(That's a first!)



Hix


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 8, 2005)

> Geez dave - I dunno what to say!!!!!



But you still said it  rofl sorry mate


----------

